

Mozilla rolls out geolocating browser add-on - ilamont
http://www.thestandard.com/news/2008/10/08/briefly-mozilla-rolls-out-geolocating-browser-add

======
GuyE
This Geo-Oriented approach holds a lot of valuable benefits such as optimizing
personalized advertisments, change security configs depends on the user's
location etc. , But this approach cannot get matured as long as privacy is not
preserved by the platform - and that's why I recommend to 'hold your horses'
and let this innovative idea pass its labor pains..

